# 1st Comp



## poobah18

A couple weekends ago my buddy and I (SuWheeQ) entered our 1st competition.  The Granite state BBQ competition.  First off I wanna thank any of the teams that might be on this site for being so friendly and helping out some new comers.  Its a wonderful community and we will pass on the help as we continue.  We use all of our own rubs and sauce so we were most curious how our flavor profiles would come out.  Learned alot.  Had a blast. Made some silly 1st time mistakes that I know we will fix but we got all the meats in.  That alone I call a win.

Chicken-This was our worst entry.  Gonna need to tweak it some.  feedback said it was way to peppery.  Personally we like it but this was the one that we have to change things to meet the judges taste the most.  finished 40/41 teams.

Ribs-Going in we were most confident about these.  We have been doing them for so long and haven't changed things in a while.  Everyone likes our ribs.  As luck would have it we/I overcooked them quite a bit.  Was painful.  It was tough to pick 6 to turn in but we did.  I was guessing this would be last place ribs but got a surprise when they finished 37/41.  Got good marks on flavor so at least we learned that.

Pork-Our 2 Butts finished must faster than they ever have before and we don't know why.  We ended up having to hold them for a long time.  Flavor was dead on but we couldn't get a good slice of the money muscle.  Had to turn in the MM as chunks and a big pile of pulled.  Finished 28/41.

Brisket-Both my buddy and I were convinced this would be our worst going in.  Brisket is so competitive and we can't afford to practice as much as we would like.  This cook went exactly as planned.  Stalled earlier than expected but finished on time.  We actually had about ten to fifteen extra minutes.  We all walked up to turn in the final box just hoping not to finish last in all 4.  Wouldn't you know we got a walk.  finished 5/41 in brisket.  Took a few seconds to realize it was us they called.  

Here are the Boxes.  Had a great weekend.  Gonna try to get one more comp in this year and hopefully more next year.  Sorry some of the pics are wrong angle.  We really just wanted to snap and pic and didn't think of spinning the box. lol


----------



## SmokinAl

Well fellas, as far as I'm concerned you did real well. Your boxes look first class to me & to come home with 5th in brisket in your first comp is very impressive!
I'm sure it won't take long to fill your house up with trophy's at the rate your going!
Great work & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## phatbac

thats impressive. congrats!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries

Dang! It all looks like winning entries from here! Congrats!


----------



## Faarg

Congrats.  The finished product looks amazing!


----------



## chopsaw

My mouth is watering . Those pics look fantastic .


----------



## bbqbrett

I think the food looks pretty good and nice job on the 5th place!  Brisket is tough to master.  Can I ask what your scores were like for the different categories?


----------



## poobah18

Thanks everyone.  I will dig out the scores and post a pic


----------



## dcecil

Looks amazing, I would tear that up.


----------



## poobah18

Here are the scores


----------



## 73saint

That all looks great!  I cooked in my first comp this year and one thing I learned is, what you think is good versus what judges look for can vary by tremendously large degrees.


----------



## meatallica

I'll take a box of each! Congrats on 5th Place!!


----------



## tropics

Big Congrats 
Richie


----------



## bbqbrett

Really nice!  Only a few 6's and nothing below that.  You should definitely be proud of that for your first time!  Once you get things down a little bit more, look out!


----------



## lovethemeats

I don't know how the scoring goes.To me it all looks fantastic. Good luck on your next one. Like Like Like.


----------



## gmc2003

Nice job those turn-ins look great. What part of NH was the comp in? 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## poobah18

gmc2003 said:


> Nice job those turn-ins look great. What part of NH was the comp in?
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Sevan maples campground .hancock nh


----------



## radio

Congrats on a strong finish in the competition! I would eat the heck out of any of those boxes!

A while back I did some jewelry repairs for a Lady that turned out to be a KCBS judge and we have since became good friends. Surprisingly, to me at least, her personal tastes in BBQ mirror my own and not the competition Q.


----------



## ab canuck

Congrats, Looks great to me, Wish we had those type of competitions here, Would love to try and learn more myself, Good for you guys.


----------



## one eyed jack

Congratulations on a great finish to your first competition.  Diggin your team name and the ball cap.


----------



## nimrod

Congratulations!!! Sure looked like a 1rst place winner to me.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Everything looked really great to me. That is pretty awesome getting 5th in brisket with this just being your first competition. Congrats on getting this under your belt. Looks like you are well on your way to glory.

George


----------



## hardcookin

Great first comp...Nice job!!


----------



## bdskelly

Winner winner. Like! B


----------



## poobah18

Thanks all.  Honestly being first comp we wanted to A-turn in all edible meats on time, and 2- try not to lose any points on presentation.  I think we got hit by the bug.  Looking for one more later this summer to compete in.


----------



## gnbbbq

Congrats! The boxes look very nice and presentable!


----------



## lemans

You should be very proud as far I’m concerned you coming in 5 in your first comp is like being a star... kudos!!!


----------



## BKING!

lemans said:


> You should be very proud as far I’m concerned you coming in 5 in your first comp is like being a star... kudos!!!



Agreed. OP, I’d be ecstatic if I didn’t   place last on my first competition. Great job!


----------

